# Fahrradschuhe ohne Klick-Pedale



## jpb (13. April 2008)

Ich möchte mir für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit (2 x 19 km) sowie für einige größere Tagestouren (ca. 100 km) Radfahrschuhe kaufen (jetzt Sommer-Schuhe, später Winter-Schuhe). Wichtig ist - das habe ich gelernt - eine feste Sohle.

Macht es Sinn, Radfahrschuhe zu wählen (und dann keine Metallplatte für Klick-Pedalen darunter zu schrauben) oder sollte man lieber normale Schuhe vom Outdoor-Händler nehmen?

jpb


----------



## jpb (18. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mir Fahrradschuhe für Klick-Pedalen gekauft (Shimano SH-MT70) in der Hoffnung, diese ohne Klick-Pedale fahren zu können. Leider ist die Schraubenabdeckung viel zu Glatt, so dass ein Fahren auf normalen Pedalen nicht möglich ist.

Doch was für Schuhe soll ich nehmen? Tunschuhe haben eine zu weiche Sohle. Wanderschuhe haben zu viel Profil unter der Sohle. Warum gibt es keine Fahrradschuhe (ohne Klickies)? Was für Schuhe fahrt Ihr?

jpb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (18. Mai 2008)

Suchst Du vielleicht so etwas hier?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9492


----------



## mhetl (19. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mir so Wanderschuhe kaufen, die fahre ich immer im Winter, wenn ich ohne Klickis unterwegs bin. Funktioniert ganz gut und auch die Sohlen sind nicht ganz so weich wie bei Turnschuhen.

Maik


----------



## MTBnoob (19. Mai 2008)

Mit Flatpedalen sind die FiveTens was Grip angeht unschlagbar, kosten so um die 100â¬ bei HiBike und Chainreactioncycles, von SixSixOne gibt's welche fÃ¼r 60â¬ die mÃ¼ssen auch ganz gut sein.


----------



## jpb (19. Mai 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Suchst Du vielleicht so etwas hier?
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9492



Wo bekomme ich solche Schuhe in Deutschland? In Größe 42 oder 43 sind sie auch bei dem von dir angegebenen Händler nicht lieferbar. Ist das evtl. ein Auslaufmodell?

jpb


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Mai 2008)

check mal die nike air whistler, momentan hier für 49 otten:

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=3362&osCsid=nagcbrj68rb6qni28ti40f06j7


----------



## jpb (19. Mai 2008)

Danke! Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob der Schuh der Richtige für mich ist. Ich brauche ihn vorwiegend für Radtouren und tgl. 2 x 17 km zur Arbeit. Die Beschreibung ist eher auf einen anderen Einsatzweck ausgerichtet. Würdest du ihn trotzdem empfehlen?

jpb


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Mai 2008)

Der Schuhe hat den gleichen Einsatzzweck wie der Shimano, den ich Dir gezeigt habe. Lass ihn Dir doch einfach mal schicken und dann schaust Du Dir die Sohle usw. hinsichtlich Deiner Vorstellungen mal genau an.
Ich würde ihn nehmen, auch wegen der dezenten Optik. Da sparst Du Dir das Wechselpaar für's Büro. 

Die Shimano können durchaus ein Auslaufmodell sein, ich habe jetzt auf die schnelle (Google Shopping) keinen Versender in D gefunden, der die führt.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mir diese Schuhe gekauft (natürlich das Frauenmodell  ). Die sind zum einen sehr bequem, zum anderen hat die Sohle einen guten Grip, sowohl auf den Shimano PD-MX30, als auch im Gelände, wenn man mal schieben oder tragen muss.


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (19. Mai 2008)

5.10 high impact


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Mai 2008)

Es gibt auch einige Schuhe, die erst durch Ausschneiden eines Stücks der Sohle Klickpedal-tauglich werden. Wenn Du sowas kaufst und die Sohle ganz läßt, hast Du auch einen Schuh, der sich gut für's Radeln mit normalen Pedalen eignet. Sowas zum Beispiel.


----------



## Biwo (19. Mai 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch einige Schuhe, die erst durch Ausschneiden eines Stücks der Sohle Klickpedal-tauglich werden. Wenn Du sowas kaufst und die Sohle ganz läßt, hast Du auch einen Schuh, der sich gut für's Radeln mit normalen Pedalen eignet. Sowas zum Beispiel.



Genau so einer ist auch der Specialized Taho.
Um die Cleats zu montieren muss an der Unterseite ein Teil der Sohle entfernt werden. Hab ihn am Anfang zum Einlaufen auch erst "unbeschnitten" getragen und ich muss sagen er läuft sich sehr angenehm.

Bevor ich auf Klickies gewechselt hab, bin ich immer mit "Tausendfüssler", die man beim Fussball auf Hartplätzen trägt, geradelt. Man hat nen guten Grip auf nem entsprechendem Pedal, allerding dürfte die Sohle dem ein oder anderem wohl zu weich sein.


----------



## gonzo63 (20. Mai 2008)

jpb schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Fahrradschuhe für Klick-Pedalen gekauft (Shimano SH-MT70) in der Hoffnung, diese ohne Klick-Pedale fahren zu können. Leider ist die Schraubenabdeckung viel zu Glatt, so dass ein Fahren auf normalen Pedalen nicht möglich ist.
> 
> Doch was für Schuhe soll ich nehmen? Tunschuhe haben eine zu weiche Sohle. Wanderschuhe haben zu viel Profil unter der Sohle. Warum gibt es keine Fahrradschuhe (ohne Klickies)? Was für Schuhe fahrt Ihr?
> 
> jpb



Hallo...

... schau dir mal die hier an: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k215/a6770/sh-mt-90l-mountain-touring-schuh-08.html

... fahr die seit einigen Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden!

Die haben eine sehr griffige Sohle und eine geschraubte Cleat-Abdeckung. Im Prinzip wie Trekkingschuhe, man läuft bequem, die Sohle ist griffig und man rutscht nicht. Selbst mit den angeschraubten Cleats ist ein laufen (gehen) ohne Probleme möglich, da diese den Boden nicht berühren!
Die Pedalen dazu (Shimano PD-M 545) lassen sich sowohl mit normalen Schuhen fahren, als auch beidseitig mit Cleats!

Gruß gonzo


----------



## karmakiller (20. Mai 2008)

vielleicht ist der Specialized Sonoma etwas für dich, der hat eine schöne optik und ist zwar SPD-kompatibel, aber die Abdeckung ist ganz eben in der Sohle 
https://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop...9801&GTID=6a9c3f915473f34e87b1f620be309e7ba34


----------



## jpb (20. Mai 2008)

karmakiller schrieb:


> vielleicht ist der Specialized Sonoma etwas für dich, der hat eine schöne optik und ist zwar SPD-kompatibel, aber die Abdeckung ist ganz eben in der Sohle
> https://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop...9801&GTID=6a9c3f915473f34e87b1f620be309e7ba34



Vielen Dank! Der Schuh macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Wie fällt er denn von der Größe aus. Muss man hier auch - wie bei Shimano - eine Nummer größer als bei normalen Schuhen wählen?

jpb


----------

